# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnhoven (Susteren)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnhoven

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Feurtherpoort Huisartsenpraktijk, Susteren

Adres: Oude Rijksweg Noord 5, Susteren

Website: www.dokterwijnhoven.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnhoven*

----------

